# Deals this week for PJ's Square One



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Now that the bonus bucks are redemable I have a sale offer for the site. I'm going to do around %15 off of all live items that aren't already a sale price. I'll go around and put the prices on the back of the tags for everything. The reason I'm saying around %15 is because I may go lower or round it up a percent to make it an even number.

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I went a little crazy with the pricing. I think I only did %15 on 2 or 3 items and the rest are between %20 and %40. There are too many items to post but if you want to know the prices on any individual items just let me know.

Brent


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you have south American puffers?

Thanks


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Do you have south American puffers?
> 
> Thanks


No, sorry.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

What shrimp do you currently have in stock?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the Yellow Sakura, Fire Reds, Blue Berry, and Rainbows.



Sinerviz said:


> What shrimp do you currently have in stock?


----------

